# WHAT'S CANADA BUYING?  November 2011



## The Bread Guy (1 Nov 2011)

*MERX postings and news here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Nov 2011)

Wanted:  event recorders to help research effects on armoured vehicles in Afghanistan - more in Statement of Work (6 page PDF) here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Nov 2011)

Wanted:

Loads o’ flashlights
Rain jackets for sailors


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Nov 2011)

Wanted:
Software to help develop better armour (or armour-piercing munitions) - more in bid document extract (4 page PDF) here
Someone to teach security and survival to Kingston CF members to work outside the wire (try here - PDF - if MERX link doesn't work)


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Nov 2011)

Wanted:

Someone in Arizona to train search and rescue techs how to parachute (PDF of notice here if link doesn’t work)
“.... up to an additional 5,400 treatments of Botulinum Antitoxin Heptavalent on an “as-and- when required” basis.... "
Software support for naval mines countermeasures


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Nov 2011)

Wanted:

Technical help in improving how explosives are detected via electronic beams (more details in excerpt from bid documents - PDF - here)
VICTORIA-class sub periscope simulators


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Nov 2011)

Wanted:

Veterinarian services for military poochies working out of Ottawa, Petawawa and Richmond, Ontario (more from bid document excerpt - 4 page PDF - here)
Scientific support to improve merging of IR and other imagery for better target acquisition
More work on high-tech target acquisition as part of the "Soldier Integrated Precision Effects (SIPES) weapon prototype interface"


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Nov 2011)

Wanted:
Someone to sell maritime comms equipment to Poland
Borrowing proposed new load-bearing equipment
New autopilots for VICTORIA Class subs
Cyanide poisoning antidote kits (more here)
Someone to fix landscaping boo-boos caused by Combat Team Commander’s Course in Gagetown


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Nov 2011)

Wanted:
A Canadian company to teach a five-day human intelligence (HUMINT) course (PDF version of MERX posting here if link doesn't work, and more on the company here)
Someone to operate small arms and indirect fire trainers
2200 x pistol magazine pouches


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Nov 2011)

Wanted:
Someone to use pretty pictures to make sense of intelligence
Someone to help look into using explosive chemicals to “break into” tissue cells (a bit more on the work in Statement of Work – PDF- here)


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Nov 2011)

1 Nov 11, Army.ca


			
				milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Wanted:  event recorders to help research effects on armoured vehicles in Afghanistan - more in Statement of Work (6 page PDF) here.



21 Nov 11, _Toronto Star_


> Canada’s fleet of armoured vehicles in Afghanistan is being equipped with special devices to track the effect of bomb blasts.
> 
> The 2,000 data recorders that the military is ordering — essentially a black box for ground vehicles — will be required to study the acceleration and rotation of the vehicles as well as the internal pressure caused by the blast waves.
> 
> ...



3 Nov 11, Army.ca


			
				milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Wanted:
> Someone to teach security and survival to Kingston CF members to work outside the wire (try here - PDF - if MERX link doesn't work)



21 Nov 11, _Toronto Star_


> The military is seeking security and survival training for Canadian soldiers who must “operate outside the wire” in Afghanistan, a mission that had been originally been pitched as low-risk.
> 
> And they want to give the work to a private American contractor.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Nov 2011)

Remember this one from earlier this year?


			
				milnews.ca said:
			
		

> .... Wanted:  NVG simulator/trainer modification.........
> 
> 
> > .... Department of national Defence has a requirement to purchase a projection system capable of stimulating and simulating night vision goggles ....
> ...



We have a winner!


> Christie®, the leader in simulation projection display and visualization solutions, today announced that Defence Research and Development Canada (DRDC) -Toronto, an agency of the Canadian Department of National Defence, has selected the award-winning Christie Matrix StIM™ projection system as part of a major technology upgrade to train threat reaction by aircrew of the CC130 J-model transport aircraft and other military aircrafts. Stationed in Canada’s new 17,000 square meter Air Mobility Training Centre in Trenton, Ontario, the two projectors are installed in the Department’s Hercules Observer Trainer (HOT) simulator. The HOT includes a correctly-sized mock-up of a CC130 J-model transport aircraft with a re-configurable crew station, swappable door and window, overlooking a 1.5 meter radius hemispherical screen and computer-generated images of gunfire, missile, and airborne threats.  The Royal Canadian Air Force uses the revolutionary HOT simulator to train loadmasters in “true-to-life” scenarios. HOT simulates combat and search and rescue scenarios, training military personnel to become faster and more accurate in detecting threats and search targets ....


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Nov 2011)

Wanted:  someone to improve ultrasound software to help improve trauma assessment in the field - more details in the Statement of Work here (7 page PDF)


----------

